# Poljot 2614 Movement Questions



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello! I have my eye on a Poljot aviator-style watch which has a Poljot 2614 movement. I don't know much about Russian watches, and even less about individual movements, so I'm hoping that one of the resident experts here can tell me a bit about it. Is the 2614 a reliable movement? What are the build quality and finish like and how does it compare to the ETA 2824.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The 2614 is a proven rugged reliable simple Russian movement. The newer 2614H has a calender added. There is a later 2614.2H.

It is not as well finished as any Swiss movement if that matters to you, it was designed as an inexpensive mass market movement.

That said, it can be accurate and is robust and solidly built.

I don't think you can compare it to the 2824.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, Chris. The watch I have in mind will be my daily 'beater,' so rugged an rough'n'ready sounds ideal.


----------

